# Valentines Day



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

What's everybody getting their brides? I can't think of anything.............well, maybe a new puppy!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I'm tellin ya.....Orange Boy!!  

A four day cruise to Mexico is running $385 a piece right now. Airline ticket to SanDiego was $259 a piece.....

I am going with my Master Trainer on the 21st of this month.....YAY!!!!!
(Doug and I are going on a cruise to Alaska in August)


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Nah, i don't want to travel. Hmmmmm..........definitely puppy!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Al Curbow said:


> Nah, i don't want to travel. Hmmmmm..........definitely puppy!


Kim is one lucky girl......:mrgreen: 

When's her birthday? I'll send her some neosporin and band aids....LOL


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> What's everybody getting their brides? I can't think of anything.............well, maybe a new puppy!


If I got her a puppy I would get shot!! :roll:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Well - my hubby is babysitting the rest of the kennel while I am out racing. He is a good at being a "musher widow" every winter so I figure that is a pretty good Valentines day gift. ( I got the puppy for Christmas 8) )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And what is everyone getting for their mods? Big red heart-shaped boxes of chocolates, by any chance? (All dark chocolate is best.)


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes! Connie deserves a big box of chocolates!!!!!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I Loathe valentine's day. Since I've been pretty much single for 3 years it gets old. lol lol lol lol Even when I was with my ex, I didn't get nothing anyway. 

Well, Happy Early Valentine's day everyone!!!! Good Luck for those getting/giving puppies!!! lol lol

Courtney


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

how'about this? \\/


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

A Vermont Teddy Bear. :mrgreen:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> A Vermont Teddy Bear. :mrgreen:



Those things are awesome! They are so cute!! 

Lisa- That was cool!!! Did he get the dog to give it to you?? The necklace is stunning. 

Courtney


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

First Valentines single in many years but since my ex didn't do well with gifts this will be a better one. I can get myself anything I want. \\/ I'm thinking a new dog if all goes as planned. Okay, so it won't be here by the 14th but hopefully within the month. [-o< 


I saw the vermont Teddy Bears. Awesome!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> A four day cruise to Mexico is running $385 a piece right now. Airline ticket to SanDiego was $259 a piece.....
> 
> I am going with my Master Trainer on the 21st of this month.....YAY!!!!!
> (Doug and I are going on a cruise to Alaska in August)


 OK, Doug is soooo cool to let you go on a cruise with another man...it is a man, right?

If it's another woman he needs to tag along\\/\\/


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

jay lyda said:


> A Vermont Teddy Bear. :mrgreen:



I was joking. I keep seeing these commercials and didn't know if anyone else would know what I was talking about......I guess you've seen them too. :mrgreen:


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

jay lyda said:


> I was joking. I keep seeing these commercials and didn't know if anyone else would know what I was talking about......I guess you've seen them too. :mrgreen:



Yeah...those are too cute! I was thinking of getting myself one! lol lol lol 

Tina- I've been single for Valentines the last 3 years and since my ex never got me anything for it when we were together....I don't feel I'm missing much, except I can get whatever I want now!!! lol lol lol lol 

Courtney


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Lisa, your dog has good taste for picking classy gifts - mine only brought me a dead rat.... :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> OK, Doug is soooo cool to let you go on a cruise with another man...it is a man, right?
> 
> If it's another woman he needs to tag along\\/\\/


It is a woman....LOL

Hey in the words of Toby Kieth..."what happens down in Mexico STAYS in Mexico".....:-# :-# :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Doug just got back from a week in Vegas....World of Concrete Conference....YEAH....riiiigghhhttttt.....LOL:-k :mrgreen:

Lisa....great pic.....I would have been following Jesea around for a couple days to get my gift.....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I give cards and flowers. Get CANDY!!! :grin:
Haven't missed one in 40 + yrs.........and better not start now! [-o<


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

\\/ 
hey,
the goose is just reminding all of you boys that diamonds are a girls best friend!
happy Valentines
\\/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

How did it turn out that diamonds are a girls best friend, and a dog is man's best friend. :-s I'd take the dog any day:-D


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not celebrate V'day in February. I have my own V'day for my wife in March.

Terry


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> How did it turn out that diamonds are a girls best friend, and a dog is man's best friend. :-s I'd take the dog any day:-D


I think we might be able to say now 

"A Mal with Diamonds is a girls best friend" LOL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> I do not celebrate V'day in February. I have my own V'day for my wife in March.
> 
> Terry


Yeah, stupid me got married on Feb.23 ](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Hey Lisa, your dog has good taste for picking classy gifts - mine only brought me a dead rat.... :lol:


   

My dear man gave me 5 Canadians...............relatives flying in tonight for a few days.](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> My dear man gave me 5 Canadians...............relatives flying in tonight for a few days.](*,)


Just hang on to the receit so you can return them. 
That's a womans right...correct? :wink: :-D


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

After what you posted on Facebook, Al, whatever YOU get/do better be good!!! :lol:


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> After what you posted on Facebook, Al, whatever YOU get/do better be good!!! :lol:


AHAHAHAHAH...he thought he was being sneaky....LOL 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, i'm in trouble, lol Bet you laughed though, right?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Sure, because I'm a big booty white girl, too! Just not quite _that_ bad!  :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

That ain't no big booty, that pic is the entire factory, LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> My dear man gave me 5 Canadians...............relatives flying in tonight for a few days.](*,)


Here's a hint, have lots of cold beer handy and you wont even know they're there :-\"


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> How did it turn out that diamonds are a girls best friend, and a dog is man's best friend. :-s I'd take the dog any day:-D


Would that include a jar of skippy oxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooxooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooxxxxxxxxxxxxooo
Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lisa Geller said:


> how'about this? \\/


AhhAhh Lisa I won't be far from your store tomorrow when at training :-k
So far I got my wife a dozen roses that will be delivered, some pink slippers (her favorite color) and tomorrow night at Radisson then??????????????:mrgreen: :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> That ain't no big booty, that pic is the entire factory, LOL




You ain't lying! That thing HAD to have been photoshopped!! :-o


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Would that include a jar of skippy oxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooxooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooxxxxxxxxxxxxooo
> Sorry couldn't resist


 
Oh yeah, I remember that story. gross and weird all at the same time!\\/


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Would that include a jar of skippy oxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxoooooooooooxooooooooooooooxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxooooxxxxxxxxxxxxooo
> Sorry couldn't resist


 Took me a few minutes to figure that one out, but I guess that's a good thing. Sounds like you've tried it before:-o:-D


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)




----------

